# Gpu overheating to over 90C in seconds



## diegander (May 11, 2017)

hi i want to ask if there is a solution for this problem my graphics card was working fine
then suddenly i notice that the (Amd radeon HD6950) gpu's temp reaches 102 i closed the game then the pc crashes every time i open

i notice that the speed of the fan become at 100% 1500rpm instead of 4000+Rpm

so i cleaned the gpu and inserted a new thermal paste then i test the pc again 
i tested in the benchmark and found out that it overheats in 20 seconds to 90 so the problem still remains

is the gpu is broken? or is it a problem in the PSU or gpu's heatsink??
notice that i am not overclocking and the speed fan is on 100%


----------



## IceScreamer (May 11, 2017)

My guess is the fan has died or is dying. As you already noticed that the fan rpm is off at 100% a broken fan is probably the issue.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 11, 2017)

Sounds like the fan broke , maybe look for another cooler ? Is it a reference design ?


----------



## Komshija (May 11, 2017)

Either fan is clogged with dust and needs good undusting or it is broken. Maybe you can manually adjust fan speed with software like Sapphire TRIXX.


----------



## diegander (May 11, 2017)

the fan after i clean it runs 4600 rbm and now i am running it all full speed all the time when i test in benchmark it took 10 seconds to reach 90C (top) so immediately close the benchmark
i face no shuttering nor screen glitches and i find it kinda strange i feel that the gpu is fine and can run any thing but boils like hell
so is the heatsink might be the problem or what do you think?


----------



## diegander (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Vayra86 (May 11, 2017)

1. Clean up this GPU, diagnose the problem, and find a buyer for it.

2. Buy new GPU

3. Enjoy gaming @ 70 C with 2x/3x the FPS and a third of the power usage.

4. DO NOT stress with Furmark. Use typical gaming scenarios, not this, especially not on an old GPU.

Unigine Valley, Superposition, and Heaven are all very good benches. 3DMark is fine. BUT NOT FURMARK.


----------



## diegander (May 11, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> 1. Clean up this GPU, diagnose the problem, and find a buyer for it.
> 
> 2. Buy new GPU
> 
> ...



usualy the gpu runs smothly with furmark but now in an instant it jumps to 90
i guess no one would buy gpu in this critical situation
if the problem in the heatsink i will change it and then sell the gpu if in the PSU which i doubt then no need for new gpu


----------



## diegander (May 11, 2017)

i will try your advice 
same temp values shown in valley benchmark but i will stop furmark looks like it does alot of stress on the gpu


----------



## Vya Domus (May 11, 2017)

You are quite incoherent , if the fan *can *in fact run at full speed but you still get those temps it means the GPU dose not make proper contact with the heatsink. You might have not put it back properly.



diegander said:


>



Those temps look fine to me ( form Afterburner ) at 100% fan speed when running furmark. And by they way , stop running furmark.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 11, 2017)

I just cleaned the 6950 in my nephews pc a week or so back,  the blower was running so loud. When i took it apartmi noticed the tim was cured rock solid, but imo it was the vram chips that were overheating, the thermal pads had broken down. I replaced it with some  pads i had from a set of heatspreaders i took off a set of ram and its been much better. Id recommend not running furmark Atleast till u fix the heat issue


----------



## basco (May 11, 2017)

is this a reference 6950?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2017)

Replace thermal paste on the GPU. if you have never  done this before then it is high time to do it as it should be changed atleast once a year.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 11, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> Replace thermal paste on the GPU. if you have never  done this before then it is high time to do it as it should be changed atleast once a year.



'at least once a year' is ridiculously overdoing it unless you run your GPU full load 365 days per year.

Most GPUs don't need a thermal paste refresh for the first two-three years at the very least these days. After that, it depends entirely on the paste you use.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> 'at least once a year' is ridiculously overdoing it unless you run your GPU full load 365 days per year.




Most people who buy a Good GPU would be to run games on it. And i would expect most people to game atleast 50% of their free time. Plus replacing thermal paste is too easy and can be done when cleaning out the heatsinks in the first place.



Vayra86 said:


> 'Most GPUs don't need a thermal paste refresh for the first two-three years at the very least these days. After that, it depends entirely on the paste you use.



Oh boy... The OEM supplied thermal paste is the worst possible one that can be used in a product. That is the first thing i replace after buying a new card. And i wouldnt bet to use it for a year let alone 3 years! And no, i have spoken to many manufacturers, as far as i can recall XFX and Sapphire have no issues with your replacing thermal paste.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 11, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> Most people who buy a Good GPU would be to run games on it. And i would expect most people to game atleast 50% of their free time. Plus replacing thermal paste is too easy and can be done when cleaning out the heatsinks in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy... The OEM supplied thermal paste is the worst possible one that can be used in a product. That is the first thing i replace after buying a new card. And i wouldnt bet to use it for a year let alone 3 years! And no, i have spoken to many manufacturers, as far as i can recall XFX and Sapphire have no issues with your replacing thermal paste.



To each his own, but don't spread fairy tales like truths. The thermal paste found on GPUs is of perfectly fine quality, and replacing it is no necessity at all. Just like you can use Intel-K processors just fine without delidding them.

If you game 50% of your free time and you have 4-5 hours of free time per day, which is quite normal in a working life, that means 2,5 - 3 hours BEST CASE per day. If you're addicted but still have a working life, you'd push that to the full five hours per day, perhaps 6-8 if you play hard. That's still only 1/3rd of the 24 hours in each day.

Reality checks, do some.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 11, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> To each his own, but don't spread fairy tales like truths. The thermal paste found on GPUs is of perfectly fine quality, and replacing it is no necessity at all. Just like you can use Intel-K processors just fine without delidding them.
> 
> If you game 50% of your free time and you have 4-5 hours of free time per day, which is quite normal in a working life, that means 2,5 - 3 hours BEST CASE per day. If you're addicted but still have a working life, you'd push that to the full five hours per day, perhaps 6-8 if you play hard. That's still only 1/3rd of the 24 hours in each day.
> 
> Reality checks, do some.


Half of that makes no sense, but whatev. 

GPU TIM/pads only need to be replaced if you start to have problems, unless you're overclocking.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 11, 2017)

I notice you said u "inserted a new tim"  so you disassembled and then replaced some new tim following proper steps? Im not certain if you did, but check the thermal pads for degredation, maybe even watch a video on 6950 cleaning. I just don't know what your experience level is so please don't take offense to that .
 Everyone makes mistakes maybe you put it back together incorrectly or put the thermal paste on incorrectly but 9 times out of 10 something like this is user error.if the temperatures were high before you replacing the thermal paste, and you're sure you did it properly and they're still high, and it's very likely a thermal pad somewhere not making contact properly or possibly even one of the fans not running. Even if one Vram chip isnt making proper contact to the heatsink you can get high temperatures like this...theres also usually a heatsink, or thermal pad on the Power phases on the GPU too, which can cause some heat issues if not properly cooled/dissepated.

it should have proper pads on the following locations


----------



## infrared (May 11, 2017)

Going back to basics, now that we see that the fan is working it can only be either really bad contact between the gpu die and cooler, or the fins in the cooler are totally clogged with dust. I guess there's a very very slim possibility that the heatpipe(s) somehow got damaged and lost the secret sauce that makes them work. That's unlikely though, my money is simply on dust build up. You can blast it out with compressed air or just take the cooler apart so you can get to the fins to clean it.


----------



## micropage7 (May 11, 2017)

i agree if you take a look at it again and check how good the pressure and the contact between the chip and the heatsink
except you heavily OC or flashing it, i assume your card is fine


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> To each his own, but don't spread fairy tales like truths. The thermal paste found on GPUs is of perfectly fine quality, and replacing it is no necessity at all. Just like you can use Intel-K processors just fine without delidding them.
> 
> If you game 50% of your free time and you have 4-5 hours of free time per day, which is quite normal in a working life, that means 2,5 - 3 hours BEST CASE per day. If you're addicted but still have a working life, you'd push that to the full five hours per day, perhaps 6-8 if you play hard. That's still only 1/3rd of the 24 hours in each day.
> 
> Reality checks, do some.




How can you have 3 hrs of PC time per day? and isnt your PC on during the free time anyway? I mean if you have kids its understandable but the PC is always on, playing music or something.


And no, what ever you say, the Stock thermal paste (i dont call it TIM as it can mean a wide number of materials) is definitely not good enough for more than 1 year like you said. I have had my GPU OC'd by 10% and its 4 years old. I replace my TIM every year or everytime i need to. Havent had an issue with frame drops or anything.


----------



## diegander (May 12, 2017)

i checked the GPU and found out that there is no gap between the heatsink and the chipset so i guess there is no problem there


----------



## Caring1 (May 13, 2017)

Is it a reference design card, or aftermarket vendor design?
That will influence temperature limits.
Your temps look fine, as mentioned earlier, the only thing I question is the RPM figures you gave, over 4,000 seems high.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 13, 2017)

have the voltages been altered? I don't know if it's a new card or not. But if someone before you altered them it might explain the high temps after a load possibly


----------



## AsRock (May 13, 2017)

Komshija said:


> Either fan is clogged with dust and needs good undusting or it is broken. Maybe you can manually adjust fan speed with software like Sapphire TRIXX.



Not so much the fan but the heat sink, the blades of the heatsink get blocked typically, you have to take the whole cooler apart to do a though job of it.  How ever if he looked in the direction of the air flow he should see the dust build up.

Canned air though the end of the card can help to displace the dust of the fins.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2017)

Problem is you are using furmark, stop using it.

You are abusing the part.


----------



## Fouquin (May 13, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> it should have proper pads on the following locations



The image you shared is of a reference R9 390, not a 6950. (Though why it shows Crossfire connectors befuddles me...) It's not that big of a deal but the 6950 is significantly simpler in design as it has 1/3 the VRAM components.





Also @diegander it's not impossible that the vapor chamber has failed. If the chamber was compromised the liquid inside would eventually escape. If that chamber is empty you essentially have a copper sleeve with a big pocket of air separating the card and the heatsink assembly. There's not really much to be done but get another cooler for the card at that point.

Another possibility is that the thermal monitoring hardware baked in has suffered a malfunction. Have you put your hand up to the card to feel if it is actually getting as hot as it's reporting? I've personally had cards report they are well into the hundreds of degrees, but feel rather lukewarm to the touch after hovering over the back of the card to check the temperature radiating from it.


----------



## Derek12 (May 13, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Problem is you are using furmark, stop using it.
> 
> You are abusing the part.


+1 
It streeses the GPU way beyond realistic usage


----------



## SnakeDoctor (May 13, 2017)

You overclocking your gpu? Seem highly possible
Reset to default ,turn off -Apply overclock on startup


----------



## trog100 (May 18, 2017)

i use furmark.. it heats up my gpu which is why i use it.. but not quickly.. i can watch the gpu temps go slowly up on the furmark graph.. it takes a good three or four minutes to get up to max tempts and then the graph levels off..

a cpu temp will go up and down quickly a gpu should take a while to both go up and go down.. 

the reason for this is because the gpu heats up the entire card the cpu just heats up itself..

if your gpu temps are going up and down quickly it suggests a problem with the interface between chip and the heat spreader.. basically your cooling system isnt working properly..

trog

ps.. furmark is one of the best tools there is for checking gpu tempts.. you can see exactly what the temps are doing and see how much the card is throttling down plus other information.. all on the one nice screen.. most cards will throttle down once 80 C is reached.. furmark shows all this happening perfectly..


----------



## Kissamies (May 18, 2017)

I'd say that Furmark is only good for testing the ultimate maximum for GPU temps. I rather play games to see my temps, since Furmark is faaaaar away from anything real use.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 18, 2017)

You have to babysit Furmark, it can physically damage your card too.


----------



## basco (May 18, 2017)

gputool is best


----------



## trog100 (May 18, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> You have to babysit Furmark, it can physically damage your card too.


 

maybe in the far distant past.. modern cards self protect in the bios.. its almost impossible for a user to damage them they just throttle down when running furmark..

it dosnt represent normal usage but nether does running prime95.. but if there is a cooling problem furmark would show it up..

whats unusual (not normal) is the OP comment that his gpu hits 90 C in seconds.. this should not happen it should take a fair while longer than this for the gpu to hits its max temps..

ether way the card will throttle right down to stay as close to 80 C or so as it can.. this is all done in the bios.. the boost speed would show very low and gpu utilization would also be very low..

furmark would instantly show all this up..

to me the only way any gpu will hit 90 C in seconds is if the gpu chip isnt connected to the cooling array properly or the heat pipes in the array have failed..

the bottom line is.. a modern card is pretty much idiot proof.. it has to be.. the makers know that some users will try and overclock the sh-t out of them.. safe guards are all built in..

trog


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2017)

trog100 said:


> any gpu will hit 90 C in seconds is *if the gpu chip isnt connected to the cooling array properly* or the heat pipes in the array have failed



^This


----------



## RejZoR (May 18, 2017)

For testing, use 3DMark Stress Test or run Valley, Heaven or Superposition in loops for a while. I never use Furmark because it's entirely unrealistic and doesn't help evaluate stability if it goes beyond anything any game will ever do to a GPU. Killing Floor 2 game also seems to be a good indicator because it tortures GPU quite a bit with hordes of enemies.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 18, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> The image you shared is of a reference R9 390, not a 6950.


My point was still just as valid, the placing was almost identical(&my point was to give an example or guide to what placing would be...there are several differing PCB layouts for the 6950.OP was asked if it was ref design, he didnt respond ,i did what i could.) . Does this meet Your approval?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 18, 2017)

trog100 said:


> the bottom line is.. a modern card is pretty much idiot proof.. it has to be.. the makers know that some users will try and overclock the sh-t out of them.. safe guards are all built in..


that may be true, but Furmark users are not.


----------



## trog100 (May 18, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> ^This



yep.. 

i will post a pic of furmark running on my system.. it does take several minutes for my pair of room heaters to fully heat up.. and this is running the "evil" furmark.. he he

trog


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 18, 2017)

trog100 said:


> yep..
> 
> i will post a pic of furmark running on my system.. it does take several minutes for my pair of room heaters to fully heat up.. and this is running the "evil" furmark.. he he
> 
> trog


----------



## trog100 (May 18, 2017)

the furmark pic i promised.. the time period isnt marked but the graph shows about three minutes of running.. note the slow and gradual increase in temps before the max is reached and things level off..

if max temps (90 C) are being reached in seconds something is fundamentally wrong with the OPs cooling system..







mine would never go over about 82 C no matter what.. the cards boost would just drop off and so would the gpu utilization (power usage) to stop them going any higher.. 

trog


----------



## DRDNA (May 18, 2017)

trog100 said:


> maybe in the far distant past.. modern cards self protect in the bios.. its almost impossible for a user to damage them they just throttle down when running furmark..
> trog



So are you saying that Furmark will no longer deep fry the VRM's on a AMD card? I'm just wondering and wondering when AMD fixed that?


----------



## trog100 (May 18, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> So are you saying that Furmark will no longer deep fry the VRM's on a AMD card? I'm just wondering and wondering when AMD fixed that?


 
running furmark should not deep fry anything it simply lowers the cards power usage to stay withing reasonable limits.. but i must admit to not owning an amd card.. if amd havnt fixed such things they would be big time at fault.. i think its reasonable to assume they have.. 

trog


----------



## DRDNA (May 18, 2017)

trog100 said:


> running furmark should not deep fry anything it simply lowers the cards power usage to stay withing reasonable limits.. but i must admit to not owning an amd card.. if amd havnt fixed such things they would be big time at fault.. i think its reasonable to assume they have..
> 
> trog


Yeah maybe but I don't assume anything when it comes to AMD....I use to but not anymore.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 18, 2017)

trog100 said:


> running furmark should not deep fry anything it simply lowers the cards power usage to stay withing reasonable limits.. *but i must admit to not owning an amd card..* if amd havnt fixed such things they would be big time at fault.. i think its reasonable to assume they have..
> 
> trog


well, there ya go, thats why it works so well for you. Carry on.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 18, 2017)

Since its a 6000 series card, yes it will screw it up.


----------



## trog100 (May 18, 2017)

ether way furmark or not i recon the card is faulty.. i first used furmark over 12 years ago (maybe longer) and way back then i did use amd cards.. 

power usage and control is basically what "boost" is about.. if things (temps and power usage) aint within tolerable limits you get less or no boost.. 

trog


----------



## Bones (May 18, 2017)

I've ran Furmark before and yes it will make a GPU heat up. 

Many already know Furmark is really a burn-in proggy rather than an actual bench, largely used for stress testing and temp checking under max load. You can bench with it of course but in reality it's just a tool as described for seeing if your card is stable and not getting too hot at whatever settings you try it with. 
If it can run where you have it in Furmark then the settings and card itself are fine. 

If and when I run Furmark that how I use it. 
Even at stock settings it can make a GPU work hard and if the card is OC'ed you'd better baby-sit the system while it's running or at least to the point you see temps stabilize within an acceptable range.


----------



## Fouquin (May 18, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> My point was still just as valid, the placing was almost identical(&my point was to give an example or guide to what placing would be...there are several differing PCB layouts for the 6950.OP was asked if it was ref design, he didnt respond ,i did what i could.) . Does this meet Your approval?



Chill dude, I clarified because a lot of people don't know what the card under the shroud should look like. OP could have become confused if he was comparing direct to the original image, wondering why his board looked so different. It's not entirely uncommon for people who are past their comfort zone working on their own hardware to question the little things so they don't end up breaking it.

Not saying OP specifically falls under that demographic, but you have to take everything into consideration when giving people advice to tear their components apart.


----------



## diegander (May 31, 2017)

i sent my overheating gpu to a friend  to check and he told my the gpu is working fine, which is wierd , i pluged my monitor to the motherboard  then i noticed something the computer still crash , and i also notice if i copy something to a usb flash it is is copying for examble like copy hold hold hold copy hold hold hold copy.... which is also wierd

is the problem that caused my this trouble is the motherboard or power supply or the cpu ??? pls help


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 31, 2017)

diegander said:


> i sent my overheating gpu to a friend  to check and he told my the gpu is working fine, which is wierd , i pluged my monitor to the motherboard  then i noticed something the computer still crash , and i also notice if i copy something to a usb flash it is is copying for examble like copy hold hold hold copy hold hold hold copy.... which is also wierd
> 
> is the problem that caused my this trouble is the motherboard or power supply or the cpu ??? pls help


Try replacing the Tim on the CPU.. Clean the CPU heatsink


----------



## Vayra86 (May 31, 2017)

trog100 said:


> the furmark pic i promised.. the time period isnt marked but the graph shows about three minutes of running.. note the slow and gradual increase in temps before the max is reached and things level off..
> 
> if max temps (90 C) are being reached in seconds something is fundamentally wrong with the OPs cooling system..
> 
> ...



Well played Trog, I see you run Furmark with an FPS cap of 75 on a 980ti setup

Boy oh boy the realistic temps you must see. Your GPU util is low because these cards aren't sweating at all. That Furmark run is precisely useless for analyzing anything whatsoever.

Stop spreading nonsense please, just like the guy who is adamant you have to refresh thermal paste on a yearly basis. Just because its something you do, doesn't mean it makes any sense. There's one thing it definitely doesn't do, and that is help someone with a problem any further.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2017)

diegander said:


> i sent my overheating gpu to a friend  to check and he told my the gpu is working fine, which is wierd , i pluged my monitor to the motherboard  then i noticed something the computer still crash , and i also notice if i copy something to a usb flash it is is copying for examble like copy hold hold hold copy hold hold hold copy.... which is also wierd
> 
> is the problem that caused my this trouble is the motherboard or power supply or the cpu ??? pls help




Without correct tools to check power supply, take it to a shop so they can test the system without having to buy parts.


----------

